# I'm losing my house husband...



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

...and Phoebe's about to lose weight...

HE GOT THE JOB !!! :chili::chili::chili:

Thank you all who prayed and crossed fingers, toes, paws and yes, even eyes!!! I'm so thankful for your support. Now, we're off to take our youngest son to dinner to celebrate his 14th birthday!!! Now we have two reasons to celebrate!!! 

:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah!!! Now I can uncross my eyes! It was hard driving home...and the boys can uncross their paws, good thing, they have to potty!

Seriously, congratulations!!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

:chili: That's Fantastic! :chili:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

That's WONDERFUL news!!! Congrats and a very Happy Birthday to your son!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

YIPEE:chili::chili::chili:You're loosing you house husband but gaining a paycheck. :clap:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:w00t: Rats, I guess he won't be coming to my house. :angry: No baked bread, no ironing, no nutin'.


:cheer::cheer: CONGRATS, MARK:cheer::cheer: Have a great dinner and a toast from us. :drinkup:

BTW, Phoebe wrote to me and said she's willing to eat Tyler's leftovers. Beggars can't be choosers. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

:chili::chili::aktion033::aktion033::chili::chili:

So happy for your family.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Fabulous! Congrats! And Happy Birthday to your son


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

It Great to hear good news!!!!! Love it!!! Does that mean he'll stop all his daily chores???? :w00t:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah!!!!! Great news and Happy Birthday to your son!!!! My hubby was out of work for 8 months at one point in our married life! God took care of us and seen us through!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That's wonderful news! Congratulations!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! Getting a new job in this economy is HUGE!!!!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Yeah!!! Now I can uncross my eyes! It was hard driving home...and the boys can uncross their paws, good thing, they have to potty!
> 
> Seriously, congratulations!!!!


Whew, just in the nick of time Laura!!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> :chili: That's Fantastic! :chili:


Thanks! We think so too!!! :chili:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Bailey&Me said:


> That's WONDERFUL news!!! Congrats and a very Happy Birthday to your son!!!


Thank you Nida. Nicholas has a really fun time tonight! He's very proud of his dad!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Sylie said:


> YIPEE:chili::chili::chili:You're loosing you house husband but gaining a paycheck. :clap:


Sylvia, yes, I'll take that paycheck!!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, so happy for you and Uncle Charlie, or er Mr. French. LOL
xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoox


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> :w00t: Rats, I guess he won't be coming to my house. :angry: No baked bread, no ironing, no nutin'.
> 
> 
> :cheer::cheer: CONGRATS, MARK:cheer::cheer: Have a great dinner and a toast from us. :drinkup:
> ...


Sue, next time he's in NY, I'll make sure he drops by and at least bakes some bread for you. Just be sure to send him home with Tyler's leftovers for Phoebe. She'll be able to afford the calories by then! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Lacie's Mom said:


> :chili::chili::aktion033::aktion033::chili::chili:
> 
> So happy for your family.


 
Thank you Lynn. We're happy too! :chili:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

zooeysmom said:


> Fabulous! Congrats! And Happy Birthday to your son


Thank you Elisabeth!!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

The A Team said:


> It Great to hear good news!!!!! Love it!!! Does that mean he'll stop all his daily chores???? :w00t:


Pat, he doesn't start until a week from Monday. I'll have a Honey-do list printed and laminated by tomorrow afternoon! He'll still do all the cooking but I'm afraid there is no more dirty laundry in his future...


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> Yeah!!!!! Great news and Happy Birthday to your son!!!! My hubby was out of work for 8 months at one point in our married life! God took care of us and seen us through!!!


Deborah, I don't know where we'd be without our faith. We've prayed so hard and early on, when he'd have a job lead that didn't pan out, Mark would tell me, "God answered our prayers and he said no". We've always known that He would take care of us and lead him down the right path. We're so glad that this time, He said yes!!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> That's wonderful news! Congratulations!


Thanks you Linda!!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Madison's Mom said:


> Congratulations!!!! Getting a new job in this economy is HUGE!!!!!


You're right about that Glenda! I'll be so glad when this economy heals.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

KAG said:


> Aww, so happy for you and Uncle Charlie, or er Mr. French. LOL
> xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoox


:HistericalSmiley: Uncle Charlie! That's the one!!! Thanks Kerry!


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

whats my phoebe gonna do! Jk I am so happy for yall


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I am so happy for you! Tell your hubby congratulations (then hand him the spatula, LOL). It's wonderful to get the good news of someone finding a job in this economy.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What a wonderful way to start my day!
Congratulations! I know you are over the moon happy. We are too, for you! 
Poor Phoebe!
Enjoy this next week! 
Sometimes, and it would seem OFTEN, God's timetable seems too slow for us who do not understand what He is about!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

:aktion033::aktion033:*Yeahhhhh!!!! That is wonderful news! Congrats you guys!*:aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Wonderful news!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Wonderful news  

Congrats :chili:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Lovkins mama said:


> whats my phoebe gonna do! Jk I am so happy for yall


Phoebe's gonna put on her big girl pants and her cowgirl hat and rustle up her own treats! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

socalyte said:


> I am so happy for you! Tell your hubby congratulations (then hand him the spatula, LOL). It's wonderful to get the good news of someone finding a job in this economy.


Thank you Jackie. He just bought a new set of spatulas from Bed Bath & Beyond! He'll still do plenty of cooking. Otherwise, we'd all starve!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> What a wonderful way to start my day!
> Congratulations! I know you are over the moon happy. We are too, for you!
> Poor Phoebe!
> Enjoy this next week!
> Sometimes, and it would seem OFTEN, God's timetable seems too slow for us who do not understand what He is about!


Thank you Sandi. You are so right. We should all be as patient with God as He is with us...


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Summergirl73 said:


> :aktion033::aktion033:*Yeahhhhh!!!! That is wonderful news! Congrats you guys!*:aktion033::aktion033:


Thanks Bridget!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

maggieh said:


> Wonderful news!


Thank you Maggie!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Katkoota said:


> Wonderful news
> 
> Congrats :chili:


Thanks Kat! We can't stop doing this: :biggrin: and this: :chili: !!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Congrats.. only problem,he has to maintain the lifestyle that you've become accusomed tooo ( house husbanding!)
Seriously , I'm glad to hear he's got the job, scary times, these days, glad to see a bit of stress is lifted. Enjoy!


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

YAY! What fantastic news! I'm so glad to hear he got the job! I knew he would after 4 interviews! He had it in the bag! Congrats to your hubby!


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

michellerobison said:


> Congrats.. only problem,he has to maintain the lifestyle that you've become accusomed tooo ( house husbanding!)
> Seriously , I'm glad to hear he's got the job, scary times, these days, glad to see a bit of stress is lifted. Enjoy!


Thanks Michelle. I dealt with the stress by melting glass and I've made a lot of beads, so that's a good thing. Now I have to make sure I keep it up.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

BellaEnzo said:


> YAY! What fantastic news! I'm so glad to hear he got the job! I knew he would after 4 interviews! He had it in the bag! Congrats to your hubby!


Thanks Amanda. He started referring to the interview process as "the dance of the seven veils". I told him he should learn to belly dance just to be on the safe side...


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

LexiMom said:


> Congrats


Thank you Linda!!!


----------

